# I think this could be true for some.



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

My wife would say that about me.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm eyeing a 1086 at an auction. Told wife I'm going to bid $500 but I'll splurge and go $1000. Wishful dreaming but hey it's like they say with the lottery, "if you don't play, you can't win."


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Yep, that is me alright. I have two more tractors than I actually need right now. Oh well....I guess some people like cars, guns, or other stuff that they spend money on.....for me it is tractors.

Hayden


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Too many tractors???????? That isn't even possible, that's like too big of a shed / garage or too many tools, IMHO. I don't understand how someone can have only a single tractor, what a lonely life for the tractor. My thoughts are tractors are like cattle, need to be and happier in 'herds' :lol:.

Larry


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

It's called being overtractored. That said I'm casually browsing tractorhouse for 60-90 pto hp open station tractors and I don't really need one at all.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

It's smart to have 6 or 7 spare tractors in case one goes down. It's just good business.... Haha


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

I made a smart choice at an auction last Saturday... I left before an IH 826 Hydro went on the block... it sold for $4,900.

I would have come home with another tractor to add to the 5 we already have... did I mention my dad found a IH 666 in Florida that he's working on finding a ride for? Yes, we currently have 6 tractors owned to put up ~60 acres of hay! We need less tractors and more drivers.

By the way, that same auction had a JD 3020 (early version diesel with syncro trans) go for $4,250. There was also a 3010 that the webpage shows as zero bids. They also sold a JD 568 megawide with netwrap for $3,750... if it wasn't for the 5 foot wide bale, I would have jumped all over that!


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

Aaroncboo said:


> It's smart to have 6 or 7 spare tractors in case one goes down. It's just good business.... Haha


You can also say the same for balers... maybe rakes... mowers may be pushing it, though.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

whew, now we have about as many mowers as we have tractors :huh: and three of those mowers are self propelled. Two of those mowers need to be helping other hay farmers this year. I told Jeff this morning that it would be more economical to give them away than build another building so everything can stay in the dry.

Shelia


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I just stuck my neck out and upgraded 2 tractors. Nothing new, but better used tractors than I had. Picked up a Massey Ferguson 7495 as a replacement for my JCB and a Kubota M135 for my McCormick.
Now my neighbor has a IH Hydro 2WD with a cab/ac he's dangling in front of me


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Sheila,

I will help you out with the economics, send one my way. I just built a building it can fit in


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

BWfarms said:


> Sheila,
> 
> I will help you out with the economics, send one my way. I just built a building it can fit in


Send truck & trailer; you prefer diesel or gas? 

Shelia


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

RockyHill said:


> Send truck & trailer; you prefer diesel or gas?
> 
> Shelia


Diesel. On my way lol. I saw them in the classifieds and I wouldn't mind having one except it's not in my budget for the year.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

BWfarms said:


> Diesel. On my way lol. I saw them in the classifieds and I wouldn't mind having one except it's not in my budget for the year.


We don't care if it takes more than one year's budget LOL

If you are slightly interested, let us know.

Shelia


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Troy Farmer said:


> My wife would say that about me.


Is it her voice??????

My wife and mother say the same thing when the topic of "shopping" comes up. Funny thing is they both love running the new to us rakes and sp discbine that we bought a couple of years ago. ????

Adrian


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

I'll need to get a hold on myself... there's a Case IH 5220 (4x4, cab and self-leveling loader) in the auction tomorrow. At seven tractors, I'm pretty sure we'd have to sell at least one or two to keep peace in the family.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Josh in WNY said:


> I'll need to get a hold on myself... there's a Case IH 5220 (4x4, cab and self-leveling loader) in the auction tomorrow. At seven tractors, I'm pretty sure we'd have to sell at least one or two to keep peace in the family.


Just hide it behind the barn and act dumb once it is noticed (at least that's what I would do and it's easy for me on the dumb part, sometimes no acting is involved). 

Larry


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Josh, you can hide it at my place, I won't charge rent. I'll use itp periodically to get the fluids cycling so it won't rot.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

BWfarms said:


> Josh, you can hide it at my place, I won't charge rent. I'll use itp periodically to get the fluids cycling so it won't rot.


Sorry, it went for $12,500, but not to me. I suspect it will be there again in the fall auction, though. Talked with the sales guy I usually deal with and he gave me the scoop on it. It was traded in by someone outside our area and they didn't really let the sales guy know the true condition of it, so they ended up giving him too much for trade-in value. They haven't been able to resell it because their price is too high so it has been used as a yard tractor.

One thing I did notice when sitting in it was the limited view if the loader is raised up high. I'd have to lean way over the steering wheel to see what was happening with the bale grab when putting the last couple of layers of hay in. Couple that with no neutral position on the shuttle shift and I think it might have been less than fun putting away hay with it.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I checked one out once, the view didn't bother me.... with loader the on, it was too tight to take care of things engine wise. I wonder, did it have an Indiana dealership badge on it? There was a 5220 that was made its way from Indiana into Pennsylvania. It was quite questionable when I looked it over.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

FarmerCline said:


> Yep, that is me alright. I have two more tractors than I actually need right now. Oh well....I guess some people like cars, guns, or other stuff that they spend money on.....for me it is tractors.
> 
> Hayden


Unfortunately for me it's all three


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

BWfarms said:


> I checked one out once, the view didn't bother me.... with loader the on, it was too tight to take care of things engine wise. I wonder, did it have an Indiana dealership badge on it? There was a 5220 that was made its way from Indiana into Pennsylvania. It was quite questionable when I looked it over.


This one had a Pennsylvania dealer sticker on it, but I didn't see any others. Could be the Indiana sticker was removed or covered over, though. The loader is a Quicke that can be removed easily, so I don't think working on the engine would be too tough.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Sure wish I had one more tractor right now.....down to the 7405 and the skid loader. One is getting overhauled, another getting carb rebuilt and serviced, one need a new rear rim and the other needs a new rear rim and tire fixed, and injection pump rebuilt sat all winter and had fuel/oil coming out of the fill dipstick tube if that did not cause the oil to run out of the breather while running it'll need overhauled


----------

